# Having trouble directly connecting XBOX to PC



## Wolfee7 (Jun 17, 2005)

I have tried many different things to network my XBOX TO PC. I was using the Flash FXP program to connect them but that did not work. I set all the settings as follows: 

PC - IP: 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1

XBOX - IP: 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.100

The way I set my PC setting were I went to Run->Networoking->TCP/IP-> Set Ip address and Subnet Mask to the specific setting I mentioned before as opposed to setting them automically. Then I went into Default Gateway tab and changed it to the setting above.

Is it possible that I need to change those settings to the ones when you type in winipcfg which are different than the ones I set in networking.

Although I cannot see the settings when I type in ipconfig in run,(because the DOS window just flashes and closes too fast for some reason.) Do I need to change the computer setting to those?

I am making a direct connection from my PC to XBOX and there are no signs or indications that either one are connected except when I connect through my Belkin router. I know this will make things even more complicated if I try to connect my Xbox through the router and then the to my PC because thats another whole network and I would much rather connect the two directly.

I know there is nothing wrong with my CAT5 crossover cable because when I connect the xbox or pc to the router they both show signals of connection but when i connect the xbox to the pc the xbox says No Link! and the Pc shows no signs of any connection.

With the settings on my Pc and Xbox I mentioned before, In Flash FXP I set the address to 192.168.1.101, user name:xbox password:xbox, port 21 and still no connection. 

I feel like I have tried everything and I don't understand why they dont even say theyres some type of connection when I connect them directly with a crossover cable. Mabey I didnt check in the right place to see if theyre connected? Mabey I need to connect them through my router? Mabey my computer/network card is not compatible with the xbox because its windows 98SE? Could it be that I didnt set up the settings in the xbox correctly or I need to setup the setting in a ftp program on the xbox? Any help would be much appeciated. Thanks.


----------



## neilb (Jul 3, 2005)

are your connecting your pc to your router AND your xbox at the same time using 2 lan cards?? If thats the case then u need to bridge the 2 lan cards together. 

Its way easier to just connect your xbox to your router using a ptch lead not a crossover and tell it the gateway is 192.168.1.1 or even let the xbox get its own ip from the dhcp server on the router.


----------



## Wolfee7 (Jun 17, 2005)

I am just trying to connect the Xbox to the PC directly. I don't know what a "ptch lead" is. I thought the Xbox's default Gateway had to be the same as the PC's ip? Do you know why there is no connection between them when I use the CAT5 cable? For many others this has worked just fine. Thanks.


----------



## neilb (Jul 3, 2005)

i dont know what a "ptch lead" is either lol stupid typo. I meant patch lead.
You can get 2 kinds of cat 5 lead. one is a standard patch that you use to connect a lan card to a hub or router for example. The other type is a crossover lead which you must use if you connect lan card to lan card, xbox directly to pc for instance.

Am i right in thinking your disconnecting the pc from the router then plugging the xbox into the pc temporarily so you can transfer *ahem* "data" *ahem* ?


----------



## Wolfee7 (Jun 17, 2005)

Yes that is correct to some degree...I am thinking that I want to temporarily disconnect my Cat5 cable from the router to the xbox. Although this would seem like I'm trying to send "data" to the xbox from my pc I am actually just trying to learn new things and understand why things work and dont work. I would never try to send something like data to my xbox....that is very wrong...and I never said that I was trying to do something of that sort, I am just trying to network them together....but anyways, could you please tell me if you have any other ideas as to how I can network them and/or at least be able see that the two are connected as a start before I go back and change all the settings and if something goes wrong I have to reswitch all the wires to get back to the internet and tell you that this or that didnt work, thanks.


----------



## neilb (Jul 3, 2005)

My apologies, i didnt mean to make any assumptions as to what it is your doing with the xbox. As for networking, are you using the lead that is normally connected from your router to your pc to connect your pc to your xbox? If so then its not going to work.

To put simply every lan card has a transmit and a recieve. When you connect your pc to your router and send data the pc sends its via the transmit pair of cables. The router will recieve the data on its recieve side. Routers are usually auto sensing and can change the transmit and recieve according to the type of cable attached. Now if you connected this same cable between you pc and xbox, the pc will send data on the transmit pair but xbox will also get the data on the transmit pair. In order to work transmit must go to recieve and vice versa and thats basically what a crossover cable does.


----------



## Wolfee7 (Jun 17, 2005)

So I have basically mixed up a Cat5 cable which is used for connecting to the router/internet with a crossover RJ45 networking cable which transmits to recieve data on both ends. Is a LED supposed to show up when I plug in the crossover cable to the Xbox and PC on both ends....so I will know then that they are connected or do i still need to check manually? Could you provide a link of a picture of a crossover cable so I can check to see if one of my cables are crossover since I have a bunch, even though most are CAT5. Thanks.


----------



## neilb (Jul 3, 2005)

normally a patch cable will say patch cable on it and the same for a crossover cable.

If you have a lead that doesnt say then hold each plug together the exact same way and see if the colours inside are exactly the same from left to right. If some appear to be in a different order then its a crossover cable


----------



## Wolfee7 (Jun 17, 2005)

Thank you very much, that is probalby the source to my problem and I don't think I should have too much trouble after that. I just need to buy a crossover cable and I should be all set. Thanks!


----------



## neilb (Jul 3, 2005)

my pleasure!


----------



## xboxrock (Aug 1, 2005)

neilb i need help i read the above but im buying the cable off ebay so are all crossover cat5 cables the same and is that what i need or a Ethernet LAN RJ45 Patch Network Cable????? ps my email is [email protected] if you would like to reply to that.


----------

